# Bass traps and speech intelligibility



## joe457 (Aug 23, 2008)

I just put a second set of GIK 244 bass traps in my 13.3x18.9x7.3 living room and it seems to me that I'm having to talk louder. Also, I've been told that my speaking is more understandable. I'm disabled and my speech is affected, so could bass traps affect my vocal range?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

*re: Bass traps and speech intelligibiity*

Hi Joe

Absolutely. That's one of the primary reasons we do broadband bass control in home theater environments. Ringing bass and overtones 'muddy up' the vocal range. Killing the ringing allows dialog to be more intelligible.

People often misunderstand the vocal range. A deep male voice can go down below 200Hz very easily. 

Bryan


----------



## joe457 (Aug 23, 2008)

*re: Bass traps and speech intelligibiity*

I new it would help movie dialog but I never thought about it helping me as it has. Great stuff these room treatments, I need more. :unbelievable:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

*re: Bass traps and speech intelligibiity*

I'll be happy to sell you more Joe :bigsmile:

Seriously, if you need help with anything, just drop me a line

Bryan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Bass traps and speech intelligibiity*

They also work great in dining rooms, kitchens, and anywhere else with a lot of reflections. GO to a conference room at a convention center and you'll see room treatments, despite the lack of home theater equipment.


----------

